# Favourite Fairy Story?



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Which is your absolute favourite? And why? Do you have any anecdotes to share with us? And are there musical versions of these tales that you would recommend. 
The poll contains Seven Choices (well, it would). 

If you are feeling creative, you could even write a one-paragraph 'modern take' on a traditional fairytale.

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Number One, Puss in Boots, is my number one. It is just so witty, the cat's ruses, especially when he gets the ogre to change into a mouse, and eats him. 
One of my earliest memories (aged 4) is being taken to The Rialto in York to see 'Cinderella'. I was utterly puzzled by the fact that Cinderella was going to marry a lady - the Pantomime Principal Boy convention cut no ice with me. Some years later I went with my little sister when she was four to York Theatre Royal to see another 'Cinderella' & was highly amused when she said afterwards that she was going to marry Buttons.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll go with Cinderella - issues of slavery and proper shoe size.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Snow White and the Seven Vertically Challenged People.
I love Sneezy.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

I voted Aladdin - genies, lamps, rings, wicked sorcerers and a happy ending.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

everything from Grimms fairy tales

from snow white, the king frog, the little tailor, etc etc


to the extraordinary "Town Musicians of Bremen"


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

What a coincidence...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aarne-Thompson
I'm interested in fairy tales and folklore and how they occur in different cultures yet have similar roots, morals and lessons. Wish I could make more time to devote to it, but maybe I'll be able to in the future.

Anyway, here's the coincidence:








I stopped off in a secondhand bookshop today and picked this up.

e: come to think of it, years ago I shot a campaign based on what was supposed to be a take on Snegurochka which is sort of the Russian 'Snow Maiden' tale.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

clara s, thanks for reminding me. I love the Musicians of Bremen - in the Ladybird version, the dog says he's always had an ambition to play the drums! 
Another fabulous Grimms' story that I'd forgotten about is 'The Twelve Dancing Princesses'. How well I understand the compulsion to dance, dance, dance till your slippers are worn out - and the diamonds that grow on trees too, how poetic!

My favourite Hans Christian Andersen story is 'The Little Mermaid'.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Taggart said:


> I voted Aladdin - genies, lamps, rings, wicked sorcerers and a happy ending.


Aye! There's the rub!!!


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> clara s, thanks for reminding me. I love the Musicians of Bremen - in the Ladybird version, the dog says he's always had an ambition to play the drums!
> Another fabulous Grimms' story that I'd forgotten about is 'The Twelve Dancing Princesses'. How well I understand the compulsion to dance, dance, dance till your slippers are worn out - and the diamonds that grow on trees too, how poetic!
> 
> My favourite Hans Christian Andersen story is 'The Little Mermaid'.


oh yes the twelve dancing princesses hahaha

i even used to see this story in my dreams, with me as one of the princesses

great story

and Andersen's the Emperor's new clothes, do you know this? legendary story


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> oh yes the twelve dancing princesses hahaha
> 
> i even used to see this story in my dreams, with me as one of the princesses
> 
> ...


What do you think? We are fairy tale illiterate? 

Some of my finest days have been spent divorced from reality, dreaming of a better life....with Snow White.... Cinderella.....Keira Knightley....


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

clara s said:


> oh yes the twelve dancing princesses hahaha
> 
> i even used to see this story in my dreams, with me as one of the princesses
> 
> ...


Yes, fabulous story. Another favourite Hans Christian Andersen story is 'The Tinderbox', with the dogs with eyes big as millwheels etc. I really do wish that I had some grandchildren to tell them all to. I was once a primary school teacher (I've taught every age from 7 to undergraduates) & I used to love reading them a story at the end of the day.

Perhaps, as composers in the past have used fairytales, some modern composer could set 'The Tinderbox'. Oh, please...


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> Yes, fabulous story. Another favourite Hans Christian Andersen story is 'The Tinderbox', with the dogs with eyes big as millwheels etc. I really do wish that I had some grandchildren to tell them all to. I was once a primary school teacher (I've taught every age from 7 to undergraduates) & I used to love reading them a story at the end of the day.
> 
> Perhaps, as composers in the past have used fairytales, some modern composer could set 'The Tinderbox'. Oh, please...


the tinderbox

the soldier with the three dogs and the magic tinderbox

like Aladdin and his wishes

you must have been a very dedicated teacher Ingelou

of course your wish will come true and a great composer will set the tinderbox hahaha


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Princess Badroulbadour - the name of Aladdin's wife. As a little girl, I thought that was *so* beautiful. If I ever own a female chocolate-point Siamese cat, I think I will call her Badroulbadour!


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> What do you think? We are fairy tale illiterate?
> 
> Some of my finest days have been spent divorced from reality, dreaming of a better life....with Snow White.... Cinderella.....Keira Knightley....


what is your favourite fairy tale? say


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Pinocchio .................


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> what is your favourite fairy tale? say


Always Little Red Riding Hood and the sexual innuendo between her and the wolf. Not a Grimm tale.

As I'm sure you know, Grimms' Fairy Tales could be quite nightmarish and violent.

Now that would a good subject for a movie-a collection of those really scary fairy tales.

Rapunzel is a favorite too.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm also fond of dipping into -









and in particular the following from the 'Tale of Kamar al-Zaman' due to it reminding me of someone dear (and far) -

_She hath wrists which, did her bangles not contain,
Would run from out her sleeves in silvern rain._


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Always Little Red Riding Hood and the sexual innuendo between her and the wolf. Not a Grimm tale.
> 
> As I'm sure you know, Grimms' Fairy Tales could be quite nightmarish and violent.
> 
> ...


there was this film "the brothers Grimm" with Matt Damon and Heath Ledger

it had witches and strange creatures


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> there was this film "the brothers Grimm" with Matt Damon and Heath Ledger
> 
> it had witches and strange creatures


Thanks! I will rent it!


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

Ah don't we forgot Hans Christian Andersen, his story made me cry when I was little girl.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes. As clara s mentioned, The Little Mermaid. I saw "her" when I was in Copenhagen.
I also discovered how terrific Tuborg FF beer was!
My Hotel D'Angleterre was right across the street from the brewery!

There was a very nice movie with some lovely songs, about Hans Christian Andersen with Danny Kaye some years ago. One song sticks in my brain, "Wonderful, wonderful Copenhagen".


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Cinderella and Little Mermaid, but perhaps Cinderella a little more. Both stories touch my heart personally, since I often feel like I'm in my own story that involves the themes of both of those stories: invitations and coincidences...


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Jack and the Beanstalk. It begins deceptively simple - and I find it ingenious.


----------



## Freischutz (Mar 6, 2014)

I personally prefer things like Aesop's Fables. The Fox and the Crow is one that has always stuck in my mind.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I liked Jack & The Beanstalk and Rumplestiltskin when I was a kid not least because of the fabulous artwork in the original Ladybird books, even though the stories were somewhat condensed as I recall. I also liked the vivid exotica of some of the Arabian Nights stories.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> Jack and the Beanstalk. It begins deceptively simple - and I find it ingenious.


I love beans. One of my strengths. Should play right into me, but that little girl and the wolf; a lot of sexual tension there. Irresistible!


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I discovered and loved Snow White when I was very young and I started reading! I also loved the Disney production I think I watched it for a hundred times. What moved me beyond words was a story, for which I don't know the English title, but it must be close to The little girl and the matches-box (from H.C. Andersen). Grimm tales were also awesome.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

sabrina said:


> I discovered and loved Snow White when I was very young and I started reading! I also loved the Disney production I think I watched it for a hundred times. What moved me beyond words was a story, for which I don't know the English title, but it must be close to The little girl and the matches-box (from H.C. Andersen). Grimm tales were also awesome.


Yes, you got it.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Little_Match_Girl


----------

